
Ask HN: What has improved your productivity in 2019? - marcusbuffett
Curious what technologies&#x2F;ways of working&#x2F;tools&#x2F;languages&#x2F;etc people have picked up this year that has increased their effectiveness at work, or on side projects.
======
stazz1
It might seem entirely unrelated, but I have started rising before the sun so
I can catch the sunrise and subsequently reap the "brightest slice of the day"
and it has increased my general productivity

